# My Citizenship test experience



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

Yes we (both myself and my husband) passed the citizenship test. 

The rules for the citizenship test changed at the start of November. I went to apply then but realised that we needed police checks from the UK since we didn't move over immediately when the visa was granted. 

The UK police check took about 3 weeks. 

For citizenship we applied online - 1300t.
Because we did it online all original certificates had to go with us to the test and we had to fill in a form 1195 (to confirm our identity). 

We did the online application on 11th December and got an email with appointment for the test that same day. The test was on Jan 6th in Adelaide (being in a regional area we would have had to wait longer if we wanted a local test). 

We went to the test building in Currie St and we were seen on time - we each had different case officers. I had with me birth certificate, UK passport, marriage certificate, Australian driving licence, completed 1195 form and utility bills. They go through these and scan them into their system. My case officer didn't apply for Australian police clearance until I went in to test whereas my husbands case officer applied as soon as he saw that my husband had all the correct paperwork. 

I have an apology to amaslam! I'm sorry - I thought you were exaggerating when you said that the citizenship test was quick. Even under the news rules it took me less than 3 minutes to complete the test! You need to get more than 15 right out of 20. Even my husband took less than 5 minutes and he's dyslexic and did the tutorial. 

Immediately after the test you get your test results and they are printed for you. I'm ashamed to say I got 19 right and my husband got 20 (which I may never live down ). 

You go back to your case officer. My husband was told that his Australia police check was clear and he's approved to be a citizen and will get a letter to confirm in a week. My Australian police check had not come back (and I know I have one driving offence on it which I did enter in the application) so I have to wait about 3 weeks. 

We are hoping that we will have our citizen ceremony in early March which is when the next one is scheduled by our local council. We already have a load of people who have told us that they want to be there!

Things others did wrong: 
There were people in front of us who didn't do everything right and so couldn't take the test. If you have children you need either original birth certificates for the children or certified copies. They will not accept any thing less. 

*Tips:*
* Go through the website thoroughly. There are check lists there so use them! 
* Go through everything again. 
* If you didn't move over to Australia when you first received the visa them you will need a new police clearance certificate from where you moved from. 
* Read all parts of the 1195 identity form and get that filled in. 
* Download or have DIAC send you the Citizenship test book. Even though I'm from the UK I'm very glad that we went through that book several times and on the morning of the test. 

So now we wait for the letters and I have to practice my own advice and be patient  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

Ah well, what's in a point.......

Thanks for the detailed update. Just off to check on the police check rule.

Dolly


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks Dolly. 

The police check comes under the good character requirements. Until I read that I had assumed that we would be okay since we'd had one before for the visa....


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Congratulations :cheer2:

I think the timing might work out. I remember DIAC takes a few weeks (I think 3-4) to get the pass lists to your council. If there isn't an already full ceremony when they receive that list then you should be good to go for March. Once you know your ceremony date you may want to get your AU passport the next day. It's a quick process and even though normal processing they say 3 weeks to get one I got my daughters one in 1 week (normal processing nothing extra paid and during Christmas/New Years break). 

They have an online status checker for the PP application after you file it.


----------



## epsix (Aug 11, 2009)

treat for all of us, how about gift certificates? 

jokes apart, enjoy the life in Australia


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

epsix said:


> treat for all of us, how about gift certificates?
> 
> jokes apart, enjoy the life in Australia


You can have a drinks smiley how about that? :tea:
I've been enjoying it here in Australia for 2.5 years now


----------



## epsix (Aug 11, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> You can have a drinks smiley how about that? :tea:
> I've been enjoying it here in Australia for 2.5 years now


sorry for shamelessly promoting my thread, could the SENIOR CITIZEN look at a few questions posted by an aspirant migrant?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

epsix said:


> sorry for shamelessly promoting my thread, could the SENIOR CITIZEN look at a few questions posted by an aspirant migrant?


already done that


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

awesome.. congratulations..
but tell me, what about those who do not have a birth certificate, I dont have one. My husband has one which is not i n English so ofcourse needs translation.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Anj:

You can use other official documents that list your birth date (i.e. Passport, Marriage Certificate). DIAC will advise what they can use in case you don't have a birth certificate.



anj1976 said:


> awesome.. congratulations..
> but tell me, what about those who do not have a birth certificate, I dont have one. My husband has one which is not i n English so ofcourse needs translation.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

As amaslam says DIAC will tell you want else you can use - there is a check list of documents on the citizenship website - Australian Citizenship – Proof of identity documents


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

by the time its time for me to use them, i would have forgotten .. for now its praying time for my visa 
thanks amaslam


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

well done Karen!!

One question though... what do they consider as not emmigrating immediately? 

Regards
Gary


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

not migrating immediately would be making an initial entry and then going back and finally making a move after a year or more


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

Aaah, okay. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

zambezi.king said:


> well done Karen!!
> 
> One question though... what do they consider as not emmigrating immediately?
> 
> ...


I think they ask whether you've been out of the country 90 days or more (in one go) after being granted the visa. If you check the citizenship website it does say when you need a police check. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## bishoy (Sep 2, 2009)

First congrates 
But don't you need to stay for four years to get citizenship? How come you applied for it after 2.5 years only?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Bishoy:

Kaz validated in 2005 (entered AU on her PR visa). The Citizenship rule in those days was 2 yrs resident as a PR. As of July 2007 the rule changed to 4 yrs resident in AU.

I also passed under the 2 yr rule as I had my PR in May 2006.



bishoy said:


> First congrates
> But don't you need to stay for four years to get citizenship? How come you applied for it after 2.5 years only?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Congratulations.....!


----------



## deruy343 (Nov 17, 2009)

Great experience thread here. By the way, if you're planning to take the citizenship test..then its worth having a go at a practice test beforehand. As i found out, the questions are all fairly similar but its good to know the history, dates etc..

Try this site for a free citizenship practice test:
MOD: Link removed, against forum rules.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

deruy343 said:


> Great experience thread here. By the way, if you're planning to take the citizenship test..then its worth having a go at a practice test beforehand. As i found out, the questions are all fairly similar but its good to know the history, dates etc..
> 
> Try this site for a free citizenship practice test:
> MOD: Link removed.
> ...


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Kaz.....
COngrats to you.
Its a good lesson for everyone who got visa.
.......................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------

